# Another apm or acpi problem

## jaymz

Well, as the topic says, I'm having trouble getting apm or acpi in the kernel to work properly. I'd like to be able to power off my machine without having to push on the power button, just like on other distro, like redhat.

When I type shutdown -h now, everything stops fine, everything? well not exaclty... I hear the hd powering down, but not the system, in fact there may still be some things running e.g. the radio. I have a FM tuner card in my box, and when I switch my computer down, the radio is sitll playing.... how can that be possible. 

Another problem about acpi or apm is that even when I'm taking a redhat config file for the kernel, and compile it, apm doesn't work. I know that Redhat patches their kernel, but isn'it supposed to work anyway? I run a 2.4.19 kernel gentoo-sources-r9. My mb is an Asus a7v133 with a Athlon 1Ghz.

Can somebody help me?

----------

## turi

Acpi worked for me after compiling it into the kernel instead of as modules.

----------

## jaymz

well, not for me....

----------

## Lasitus

I have had this problem as well...  I am currently recompiling my kernel.  Go to ACPI in your kernel config and make sure System is checked under ACPI

I'll keep you informed if this works in my case.  Also, try emerging acpid and see what it says when you start it.

----------

## Lasitus

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5199&highlight=

----------

## jaymz

Well, I read that post, and a lot more on the forums, all about acpi or apm. I recompiled my kernel doezns of times, but It doesn't work....

Is there anything else in the kernel config that is about power management.... Or anything else, a package..... whatever, a config file I should modify?

My disks stop but not my system, even when I checked all the options in the acpi or apm tree, even when I checked only the one recommended in other posts, even when I checked the ones redhat checks....

----------

## bpkri

Did you have another kernel before the -r9?

I have the same problem, not switchitng off completely - and onyl making a make mrproper and then configuring my kernel anew, recompiling it, helped me. I do not know what the problem really was...

----------

## henke

You might want to read /usr/src/linux/Documentation/pm.txt

 *Quote:*   

> The best way to determine which, if either, your system supports is to
> 
> build a kernel with both ACPI and APM enabled (as of 2.3.x ACPI is
> 
> enabled by default).  If a working ACPI implementation is found, the
> ...

 

If I were you I'd try compiling my kernel with just ACPI support (since it is newer/better). If that doesn't work try compiling it with just apm support. 

I'm not sure I trust the ACPI driver disabling/enabling apm... (Nope I have no rational basis for this opinion)

----------

## checkyoulater

But you do have ACPI enabled in the BIOS, right?  I know that the BIOS on my board allows power management to be completely disabled.  When this is the case, the machine will not power down correctly, even under Windows.

----------

## Lizzard

I have the same problem for a long time and compile many kernels ......

now I switched from ACPI to APM and now it works for me.

The box can boot with wake-on-lan and shutoff completely with a halt.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jaymz

well I got it to work by adding acpi4linux in my USE flags, and with the new r10 kernel....

Thanks for the help

----------

